# My tiny 2011 display



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Waxybottom expedition.

In 1918 a British expedition led by the intrepid Nigel Q. Waxybottom set out for a small island east of Bimini in search of the tomb of the tyrannical King Whatalottahooie. They were never heard from again. Some say they were lost to the sea, while others claim they fell prey to the curse of the candy king...






(edit: Maybe I'm just tired, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong trying to embed the video here...)

I'd found some really cool camo netting at a local surplus store but I screwed up & didn't buy it then, so of course it was sold out when I went back for it. I'd planned to use it for a backdrop for the display.

I'd also built some LED flood lights to try out some really bright RGB LED's I'd found. I didn't have a 12V power supply with enough current to drive them, so I used a 19V supply from an old printer. The power supply died about 5 minutes into the night, & I didn't have another to replace it with. Wasn't a big deal, but the yard was darker than I'd liked. Ah well, lessons learned. I had a more positive reaction this year from the kids (and parents) than I've ever had, glitches and all.

I've also come to the conclusion that the skull I used here for the idol is possessed, and I shouldn't use it any more. I've repurposed it for 4 different displays now, and it's broken on Halloween night every time (the eye servo mount broke this year.) I think it'll be a static prop from now on...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Awesome, good job!

Your crazy neighbor was going off about this?? This is an evil abomination? (facepalm) I swear...speaking as a believer, one of these years a bunch of us should have a first century christianity theme, complete with crucified disciples and whole families being fed to lions or thrown into white-hot pans, to help give some people back some *perspective*. The Bible is RICH with opportunity for haunters, and who could complain? _Romans_? LOL

Did you do the voices yourself?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The crazy thing is that when he stopped and went off on me, the only thing I had out was the "beware the curse" sign on the tree - nothing else! He just assumed that what I was doing was "evil".

The voices are all me (and Audacity.)


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow...also, still from a Biblical perspective, "beware the curse" is nothing but good advice.

Audacity is the best free thing since Winzip, isn't it?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Omigosh, I love it! That is so unique and just... cool! Whatalottahooie! I love it!!! *applause*


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, Dixie!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The backstory is so cute and clever


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty darn cool!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very good! Great set up and entry.

I also have learned the hard way: when you see something you need and/or it is a great price, get it then because it will be gone after you come back later!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking yard. The entry site is awesome.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I liked it! I didn't see anything to complain about. (And Rahnefan is right, but if you really want something dark, have a look at the Inquisition.)


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome! Bet the kids loved it! I love how you incorporated humor. I had so many really young TOTs this year, that I was glad I didn't do anything too scary myself.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I loved it. I have young kids come and even though I think my yard is pretty PG, some burst into tears Yours seems to be pretty attractive to all ages I think. Great job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Way to think outside the box! I absolutely LOVE it!


----------

